

Pocco: Python port of Docco (literate-programming-style documentation) - twampss
http://fitzgen.github.com/pocco/

======
mnemonik
Oh hey! This is my project! (Actually its really Jeremy Ashkenas', I just
ported it to Python).

Please fork it on GitHub and make it cooler!

------
warp
It's an interesting approach, and might make you more inclined to write
documentation -- as it is less hassle to do so. But the end result isn't very
readable, the text ends up being an API reference disguised as something else.

I prefer a "literate testing" approach, where you mix documentation with
doctests. It's easier to tell a story when you show the reader what your API
_does_ , instead of its internals. And you will never have to worry about
keeping the examples up-to-date with your code if you make them doctests.

------
gmaster1440
How would i be able to add the comments on the left? So far, i was only
successful in generating the source code on the right.

~~~
mnemonik
What language are your source files in?

Python, Ruby, Scheme, Lua, and CoffeeScript should all be supported (but it
doesn't play nice with /* */ style JS, just //).

All code comments that are on their own line should become documentation on
the left, for example:

    
    
        # This should become docs
        def this_is_the(code):
            ...
    

Take a look at the raw file on github, and compare it to the generated file:
<http://github.com/fitzgen/pocco/blob/master/pocco>

